# Meet up in El Campello in February?



## Kerry UK (May 7, 2013)

I´ve still not got internet in my apartment, but have found a proper internet cafe so should be able to check in a bit more often!

Am still loving life in El Campello, went to the English Speakers club yesterday and everyone was really friendly. The purpose of this new thread is because a few people in various El Campello threads have mentioned meeting for a coffee when everyone is here. Grace2014 was one, Dunworkin another, and a member whose name I can´t recall who is planning to come here in February. (I know I could do a search but my minutes are ticking away, sorry!)

I thought I would put a thread on to see if anyone is interested in meeting for a coffee here in El Campello. There is probably only one period I can´t make, which is 18-20 February.

If the thread falls off the first few pages I will do a proper search and PM the people who mentioned it, but thought I would post a thread first in case anyone else would be interested.

Kerry


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Assuming it is on a day/time when I am available I am up for that (together with DH).

We need to think where to meet. I have limited mobility and cannot walk far so if it could be not too far from the station that would be best for us. It would also need to be somewhere with no or very few steps.

Let me know what is decided.

As a matter of interest your name is Kerry. Are you male of female? 

Are you here on your own or do you have a 'significant other'?


----------



## Kerry UK (May 7, 2013)

Yes, daytime, and I am female, here alone.


----------



## Agapito (Dec 3, 2013)

Kerry,
I have sent you a private message.


----------



## Kerry UK (May 7, 2013)

Agapito said:


> Kerry,
> I have sent you a private message.



Thanks, I have just replied. March will be fine, but if Grace or anyone else would still like to meet up in February I can also do that.

Kerry


----------



## Grace2014 (Jan 13, 2014)

Kerry UK said:


> Thanks, I have just replied. March will be fine, but if Grace or anyone else would still like to meet up in February I can also do that.
> 
> Kerry


Hi All,
Will let you know when I'm arriving and check if we can sort out a mutually suitable time to catch up. Although I haven't been to El Campello I'm sure there will be somewhere close by the station with no steps that would accommodate us all.
Interested in the English Speakers Club: Kerry, would they be receptive to me coming along as a visitor? Am also really interested in the internet installation in your apartment? Could you share the details please? Also do you know anything about having satellite TV installed? Sorry for all these questions...somehow it feels so rude but I know you will understand. Just one more question (for now), are there local estate agents who are more reputable than others? I've been doing property searches via Kyero.
Thanks 
Grace


----------



## buble (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi Kerry,
If you like, we can meet up in "Cafe Brisa" (at the north end of the playa), one day next week (you name the day) around 12am?, and have a chat. 

Carole & John (old timers!).


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

buble said:


> Hi Kerry,
> If you like, we can meet up in "Cafe Brisa" (at the north end of the playa), one day next week (you name the day) around 12am?, and have a chat.
> 
> Carole & John (old timers!).


I would like to have met you all but I am afraid Brisa is a bit too far for me to walk.

Maybe next time if it is nearer the station


----------



## Kerry UK (May 7, 2013)

Grace2014 said:


> Hi All,
> Will let you know when I'm arriving and check if we can sort out a mutually suitable time to catch up. Although I haven't been to El Campello I'm sure there will be somewhere close by the station with no steps that would accommodate us all.
> Interested in the English Speakers Club: Kerry, would they be receptive to me coming along as a visitor? Am also really interested in the internet installation in your apartment? Could you share the details please? Also do you know anything about having satellite TV installed? Sorry for all these questions...somehow it feels so rude but I know you will understand. Just one more question (for now), are there local estate agents who are more reputable than others? I've been doing property searches via Kyero.
> Thanks
> Grace


Hi Grace

There would be no problem with you coming to the club as a visitor, and I would be happy to take you along. I have no details to give you yet about my internet because I haven´t arranged it yet. I need my NIE number first, but I will be returning to Benidorm police station to get that next Wednesday. There are plenty of firms advertising in the local English language papers for satellite TV installation, but I think you would need permission from whoever owns your rental. I remember seeing a huge thread on here about TV in Spain, which had lots of useful info. I only have the Spanish TV at the moment, but when I get internet am going to check out the "filmon" service, which has also been mentioned on here.

I don´t know about good agents, I got my apartment at the first agent I called into! But Dunworkin told me about one called Robinsons Rentals, and I walked past them the other day, they had some reasonably prived apartments in the window, and I think they have a website. Perhaps if you Google them you might find it.

Kerry


----------



## buble (Apr 29, 2011)

Kerry UK said:


> Hi Grace
> 
> There would be no problem with you coming to the club as a visitor, and I would be happy to take you along. I have no details to give you yet about my internet because I haven´t arranged it yet. I need my NIE number first, but I will be returning to Benidorm police station to get that next Wednesday. There are plenty of firms advertising in the local English language papers for satellite TV installation, but I think you would need permission from whoever owns your rental. I remember seeing a huge thread on here about TV in Spain, which had lots of useful info. I only have the Spanish TV at the moment, but when I get internet am going to check out the "filmon" service, which has also been mentioned on here.
> 
> ...


HI kerry,
Probably the best option for you would be Europa net. for your line rental (using Telefonica lines) as they have a uk tv package as well. Filmon is really only suitable if using their HD package, which is very good but they don't do line rental.


----------



## Kerry UK (May 7, 2013)

buble said:


> Hi Kerry,
> If you like, we can meet up in "Cafe Brisa" (at the north end of the playa), one day next week (you name the day) around 12am?, and have a chat.
> 
> Carole & John (old timers!).


That would be great, and then perhaps when Grace comes over we could arrange to meet somewhere nearer the tram station, for Dunworkin.

I will PM you with my Spanish mobile number.

With regard to the internet, I´ve ordered it now, with Round Town Network, the people who produce the RTN free paper. Someone from the English club recommended them, and I am getting UKTV with my bundle. My Telefonica landline was installed this morning, so hopefully my internet will be done soon.

Kerry


----------



## Kerry UK (May 7, 2013)

Hmmm, just sent a PM to you buble, and there is nothing showing in my Sent folder in my PMs. I also sent a PM to Agapito a few days ago, and that is not showing there either.

Please let me know if you didn´t get my PMs.

Kerry


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Kerry UK said:


> Hmmm, just sent a PM to you buble, and there is nothing showing in my Sent folder in my PMs. I also sent a PM to Agapito a few days ago, and that is not showing there either.
> 
> Please let me know if you didn´t get my PMs.
> 
> Kerry


check your PM settings - they don't automatically save into a 'sent' folder unless you choose that option


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Kerry UK said:


> Hmmm, just sent a PM to you buble, and there is nothing showing in my Sent folder in my PMs. I also sent a PM to Agapito a few days ago, and that is not showing there either.
> 
> Please let me know if you didn´t get my PMs.
> 
> Kerry


I also sent buble a PM and it is not showing up.

buble can you let me know if you received it


----------



## Grace2014 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi
Am hoping to book flights and hotel in El Campello.
There is a relatively 'cheap n chearful' hotel that looks as if it is fairly central and would be fine for a week or two. It's called Jorge1 Hotel: thought I'd check just in case anyone knows anything the internet doesn't mention?


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Grace2014 said:


> Hi
> Am hoping to book flights and hotel in El Campello.
> There is a relatively 'cheap n chearful' hotel that looks as if it is fairly central and would be fine for a week or two. It's called Jorge1 Hotel: thought I'd check just in case anyone knows anything the internet doesn't mention?


It is not a bad location (in a side street just off the main road running through the town) but there are nicer hotels. It depends what you are looking for. 

What price have you found for the Jorge? I have looked at their website and whatever dates you choose it says they are full.

Have a look at Hotel La Familia which is situated on the Paseo overlooking the sea. I think they charge about €50-60 a night depending on whether or not you have a sea view.


----------



## Grace2014 (Jan 13, 2014)

I think I might book an apartment for the duration, very little price difference and looks easier to marry up with flights, I can get the Jorge if I book through an agent, they obviously have reserved rooms (and prices?)

Dunworkin, am sending you a pm


----------



## Grace2014 (Jan 13, 2014)

Have booked flight for 11th February and will be staying at Hotel La Familia for a week.
Hopefully will be able to get a feel for the area and perhaps find somewhere I will be happy to stay for a year. Looking forward to meeting some of you in the flesh!


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Kerry, I have just sent you a PM


----------



## amogles (Feb 4, 2014)

One hotel that I have used a lot in the past is Mar Azul, another is La Familia. I can recommend both.


----------



## Kerry UK (May 7, 2013)

DunWorkin said:


> Kerry, I have just sent you a PM



Just sent you an email. Looking forward to meeting up with you and Grace, not heard from Buble yet.

Kerry


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Anyone else interested in meeting up in El Campello on Thursday 13th February around 1-2pm?


----------



## mwinchester50 (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi Kerry, 
moving in on the 17th of February would like to meet with people. Name the time and place after the 17th...anywhere in El Campello

Mike


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

mwinchester50 said:


> Hi Kerry,
> moving in on the 17th of February would like to meet with people. Name the time and place after the 17th...anywhere in El Campello
> 
> Mike


Hi Mike 

Kerry and Grace have not posted on here for a while.

Last year we met them at a bar near the station.

If you would like to set up another get together my husband and I would be pleased to meet you (and any others interested)

Whereabouts are you moving to?


----------



## buble (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi Guys, I'm sorry but I'm back in the U.K. 'til May, so won't be able to meet up.
No PM's received recently.


----------



## mwinchester50 (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi Dunworkin, 
Thanks for reply. How about 11:00 am on Thursday the 19th? You would need to name a cafe since I don't really know El Campello yet. I'm moving to Venta Lanuza, out in the sticks.


----------

